# No carry posting but not on the door???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.

I went into a small store the other day and while standing in line I noticed on there big window by the register n counter was a no carry sign on the big window facing out tword the parking lot. I was already in line and yes I was packing. The sign was a good 15 or more feet from the door and were I parked I didnt have to pass the window to get in??? Wats the law on that? Or Ive even went into stores were theres several doors and maybe only one will have the no carry sign. Wats yer thoughts? HG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Hello.
> 
> I went into a small store the other day and while standing in line I noticed on there big window by the register n counter was a no carry sign on the big window facing out tword the parking lot. I was already in line and yes I was packing. The sign was a good 15 or more feet from the door and were I parked I didnt have to pass the window to get in??? Wats the law on that? Or Ive even went into stores were theres several doors and maybe only one will have the no carry sign. Wats yer thoughts? HG


what state are you in?

depends on the state, some states the circled slash over the pistol symbol has the force of law, others must post the words and statute, other have no force of law. but in most states the private property owner must "trespass you" then then if you refuse you may be charged.....

here in oregon the signs do not have the force of law..... so they may be ignored. then IF you refuse to leave you may get a trespassing charge.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here in Texas you gotta have both

"the circled slash over the pistol symbol and must post the words and statute"

If it's not posted the correct way a business owner can still ask you to leave if they ha[pen to know you're carrying, and you gotta leave.

:smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I would take my business elsewhere.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Got a pic?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

denner said:


> I would take my business elsewhere.


Hell yes


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

denner said:


> I would take my business elsewhere.


this is a wonderful idea BUT completely ineffective unless you talk to the owner or operating manager and explain WHY you are giving your money to his competitor. He needs to know how his policy effects his bottom line.

in my local open carry group we post any business that refuses to allow guns, then we make sure that we let them know how many customers they are losing.... no one in my family , or the families of the other members shop there. we also let the manager of the store we DO shop in know why. we have even saved the competitors receipts and mailed them to the "no guns" establishment to show how much they are losing.

these contacts should be business like, matter of fact and unemotional.... remember its most likely just a policy that no thought was put into and it might be changed.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> we have even saved the competitors receipts and mailed them to the "no guns" establishment to show how much they are losing.


Ooh, I like that method...as a single guy, it doesn't tend to have as much impact if I tell a place I'm not going there anymore, but a few weeks' worth of receipts might put in it into blunter terms.

KG


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

denner said:


> I would take my business elsewhere.


 Well, I would too. I don't have a problem with a business owner posting; it's giving fair notice of it that concerns me and that just doesn't sound like it.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Ted's method is outstanding. Nothing like financial feedback to change a business owner's mind.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

No too smart to refuse the person that could maybe save your life.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm in Florida.
What sign?
Didn't see a sign.
Are you asking me to leave?

AFS


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

kg333 said:


> Ooh, I like that method...as a single guy, it doesn't tend to have as much impact if I tell a place I'm not going there anymore, but a few weeks' worth of receipts might put in it into blunter terms.
> 
> KG


you are never just a single guy unless you are a hermit..... you have friends and coworkers and some will be supportive if you relate this type of encounter. besides the owner doesnt need to know you are single, just that you are actively spending elsewhere.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

AirForceShooter said:


> I'm in Florida.
> What sign?
> Didn't see a sign.
> Are you asking me to leave?
> ...


this is exactly right and followed by "who can i talk to about your policy and why its going to cost him money?"


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Well my point being that if it aint on the door but 20 feet dwn the building on a window were I cant see wen I go in....Can I get in trouble?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Well my point being that if it aint on the door but 20 feet dwn the building on a window were I cant see wen I go in....Can I get in trouble?


well MAYBE, like i said it depends on the state AND the sign AND you..... what state, a pic of the sign would be helpfull.... we need more details.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Im in Ohio and the sign is just the pic of the handgun with the circle around it and the line thru it basically saying weapons arent allowed on the premisis but its on there big window and not on the door.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> Im in Ohio and the sign is just the pic of the handgun with the circle around it and the line thru it basically saying weapons arent allowed on the premisis but its on there big window and not on the door.


in Ohio the sign is all thats needed , here is the statute :

R.C. 2923.126(C)(3) allows the owner or person in control of private land to post a sign in a *conspicuous place* that prohibits persons from carrying concealed firearms on that property.

need not be on or even near the door


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

actual excerpt with penalties :

(3) (a) Except as provided in division (C)(3)(b) of this section, the owner or person in control of private land or premises, and a private person or entity leasing land or premises owned by the state, the United States, or a political subdivision of the state or the United States, *may post a sign in a conspicuous location *on that land or on those premises prohibiting persons from carrying firearms or concealed firearms on or onto that land or those premises. Except as otherwise provided in this division, a person who knowingly violates a posted prohibition of that nature is *guilty of criminal trespass* in violation of division (A)(4) of section 2911.21 of the Revised Code and is guilty of a *misdemeanor of the fourth degree*. If a person knowingly violates a posted prohibition of that nature and the posted land or premises primarily was a parking lot or other parking facility, the person is not guilty of criminal trespass in violation of division (A)(4) of section 2911.21 of the Revised Code and instead is subject only to a civil cause of action for trespass based on the violation.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> this is a wonderful idea BUT completely ineffective unless you talk to the owner or operating manager and explain WHY you are giving your money to his competitor. He needs to know how his policy effects his bottom line.
> 
> in my local open carry group we post any business that refuses to allow guns, then we make sure that we let them know how many customers they are losing.... no one in my family , or the families of the other members shop there. we also let the manager of the store we DO shop in know why. we have even saved the competitors receipts and mailed them to the "no guns" establishment to show how much they are losing.
> 
> these contacts should be business like, matter of fact and unemotional.... remember its most likely just a policy that no thought was put into and it might be changed.


Yes, I must agree! I stopped shopping at K-Mart when they stopped selling ammunition and made Rosie O'donnel their poster child, I should have wriiten a letter as to why they were losing my business and it would have been much more effective; if I would have been a member of a group such as what you are doing.


----------

